# Plant ID Please



## LetDiceFly (May 30, 2008)

Hi, could someone please give me an ID on the large plant in the back left of my aquarium. The one with the largest leaves. It was sold to me as an amazon sword, but I was told another one of my plants is an amazon and it looks totally different.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

It's an Amazon sword but with emersed growth.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks like it might be an Echinodorus bleheri. If you go into the Tropica site and type that name in the search box, you'll find a picture of it.


----------

